# Harris County Bow Club Openings.....



## DoubleRR (Feb 17, 2005)

2005 Harris County Bow Club Openings:

1800 acre bow only club will have some openings for the 2005 Georgia bow season.....send me a email and I will give you the contact numbers and club info......Thanks!
DoubleRR
                    <Rocky.Reimer@pb.com>


----------



## davidhelmly (Feb 17, 2005)

Give me some info on it. Did you kill any good bucks last year?


----------



## DoubleRR (Feb 17, 2005)

I personally saw some exceptional bucks before the season opened......had a close encounter with a 140 class P&Y eight pointer one morning in November......a 130 plus 10 pointer was killed in late October....several other members saw good bucks.......Thanks!


----------



## JByrd15 (Feb 17, 2005)

How much are the dues per year????


----------



## DoubleRR (Feb 17, 2005)

There was a $1000 deposit for a new member...that would be returned to that member when they left the club and a new member filled the vacant spot....the annual dues were $2500 for the 2004 bow season...that included all of the food plots, work on the property, nice house/lodge on the property, etc.......

DoubleRR


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Feb 19, 2005)

Did I read correctly that it is $2500 for bow season only.  If that is not the case and the $2500 covers all year I would be interested in some more info.  You can email me at brianbisel_1999@yahoo.com.


----------



## UWGduck (Feb 20, 2005)

If this is the same club next to mine it has some really big deer on it!  (DoubleRR is this Dickie's Club if so I think I met you this past bow season at Dickies bow course)


----------



## DoubleRR (Feb 22, 2005)

The $2500 covers the entire Georgia deer season but bow only (plus a nice farm house/lodge for the members use)and it also includes turkey rights too....yes it is Dickie's club


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 8, 2005)

ttt


----------

